
The View from Olympus: A 4GW Impeachment? By William S Lind - ScottFree
http://www.martin-van-creveld.com/guest-article-the-view-from-olympus-a-4gw-impeachment/
======
a3n
> The military problem is really quite simple, and need involve virtually no
> shooting or destruction. You just put the cities under siege and wait for
> the starving people to come out. It won’t take long.

WTF?!? And then what do you do with all these blue city Democrats? (They must
"obviously" be Democrats, right?) Put them in camps? Taunt them? Re-educate
them? Final solution them?

All these people talking about civil war (I hear it occasionally at truck
stops) remind me of a dog chasing a car. OK, you caught it. Did you "win?"
What are you going to do with it? What's your _plan_?

